# Heavy plastics rod - Brains trust requested



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

So I'm in the market for a new rod&#8230;

I'm after a plastics rod for deep water (85-90m) in the stinky. I currently use a 4000 size reel filled with braid and fish 1.5oz jig heads most of the time. This isn't going to change but the delivery rod is seriously undergunned for the depth. I'd like something around 6'6" long and a fast/medium fast action with good low end grunt capable of delivering these weights to deep water without a massive loss in sensitivity due to the bend in the rod. The current 4-6kg outfit doesn't cut it. I'd prefer something lightweight to make it easy to hang onto all day.

I've $400 to burn and am tossing up whether to buy off the shelf or have something made. I don't have the ability or equipment to build my own unfortunately. However, if anyone wishes to volunteer their superior abilities, drop me a pm and we could have a chat.

Soooo&#8230; over to the brains trust of AKFF. Any suggestions of what to do.


----------



## GT79 (Mar 4, 2011)

I use the Live Fibre Blade'nTails XOH (6 - 15 kg) for the exact same purpose . . . and LOVE IT !
Also great for big blades and smaller knife/butterfly jigs etc.
You should see a little change from your $400 too.
Mine has a Stradic 5000 on it.
Good luck.

GT79


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

With a solid budget and a good, specific idea of what you want the rod to do, I'd go custom.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I've been using the 30lb one of these for that exact purpose and it's been great - On the stinky a 7 footer would be even more awesome. I normally cast 3/4-2oz jigheads with 1.5 being average.

http://www.tackletester.com/2011/06/fin ... -jig-rods/

In 90m I much prefer an 8000 reel but a 4000 will work if you're happy with the spool capacity.


----------



## mnemonix (Jan 13, 2011)

GT79 said:


> I use the Live Fibre Blade'nTails XOS (6 - 15 kg) for the exact same purpose . . . and LOVE IT !


I have this rod myself and it's an immaculate bit of gear for the price.
I've got a few Shimano T-curves in the same weight ranges (4-8, 5-10, 10-15kg) and the live fbre has the brute stopping power and pure finesse at the same time.

Beast of a stick for offshore pelagics, stopping power for impoundment barra, and enough finesse for fishing 1/4oz plastics.

However, with the heavy weight of jig heads you suggest (1.5oz?) a pure jigging rod might be a worthy option in deep water.
Say a t-curve deep jig 200 in spin configuration, or the fin Nor linked above.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

patwah said:


> If you go down the build path, defo get in touch with Nick Toozoff, man got skillz


This had crossed my mind. I like the look of his work. It's beautiful. My only concern is transport to Brisbane.



scater said:


> With a solid budget and a good, specific idea of what you want the rod to do, I'd go custom.


I think this may be where i am heading. I'd initially thought i'd buy off the rack. But i can probably get something of better quality by going custom.



spooled1 said:


> I've been using the 30lb one of these for that exact purpose and it's been great - On the stinky a 7 footer would be even more awesome. I normally cast 3/4-2oz jigheads with 1.5 being average.
> 
> http://www.tackletester.com/2011/06/fin ... -jig-rods/
> 
> In 90m I much prefer an 8000 reel but a 4000 will work if you're happy with the spool capacity.


A 7footer won't fit in the cabin of the stinky, I have a 7foot loomis that i never use for this reason... Beautiful rod but storage whilst travelling is a pain.

The 4000 hold roughly 300 yds of 14lb fireline. It breaks closer to 30lb anyway and is thinner in diameter. As yet i haven't hooked anything i couldn't stop on it. We mostly get pinkies in the 40cm range with the odd AJ thrown in. And its more comfortable to use than a larger heavier reel.

I hadn't considered a jig rod. That's an interesting thought.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Before you mentioned your constraints re: rod length I would have suggested an EGrell Bear Essential or a Nitro Godzilla but at 7ft they aren't going to be what you're looking for.

It makes it very tough to find an off the shelf 'plastics' rod that is under 7ft so custom might be the way to go.

Kev


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Today on the stinky, I got 4 x 10-12kg kings on that Fin Nor Rod with 30lb Braid, 60lb leader and mix of livebaits, 400gram knife Jigs and 1.5oz SP's. Rods that are versatile enough to do multiple jobs like they were today can be pretty handy when the fish are mixing it up.


----------

